# API Erythromycin vs BGA



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Look at these threads..hope they help

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_erythromycin.html

or

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/131418-help-cyano-destroying-my-tank.html

or

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/126425-red-algae.html


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Use this method: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1439320-post26.html Personally, I'd add the entire packet the first day and half a packet for the next 5 days as recommended by others. Too small of an amount and you aren't doing much but creating super strains of bacteria.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

With all medications you should complete the entire cycle per the instructions, even if the symptoms go away. However, overdosing 5x as the poster above me recommends may be a bit of overkill. In my case dosing nitrates got rid of my BGA.


----------

